# Fig wood



## bonsai (Apr 27, 2013)

Is fig wood good to smoke?


----------



## kathrynn (Apr 27, 2013)

I am not totally sure.  But here is an SMF link to a guide for the woods used for smoking foods.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/guide-for-woods-used-to-smoke-food

You can find out just about anything you want to on the search tool above.

Kat


----------



## mr t 59874 (Apr 27, 2013)

Welcome bonsai,  If you have some available, try smoking some Saltine crackers for a short time.  It will give you a good indication of the flavor.

Tom


----------

